# Long course weed that pulls up easily.



## khubilai (Apr 10, 2021)

Could someone help me figure out what this is? It is very course and scattered throughout my yard. I did a pre-emergent app of granular prodiamine last fall for the first time in addition to my spring one. My yard is looking worse now for the second consecutive year and I don't understand why. I also did the fall nitrogen blitz for the first time. Thank you.


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

I have that too! I think it's a perennial rye grass


----------



## khubilai (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey, I see your in Long Island too. What's your plan for it? I'm contemplating a backyard full Reno but honestly don't know if I am ready. I have in ground sprinklers but the coverage is awful and I don't think I want to tackle a project like that until that's in order.


----------

